# Where would I post for question related to bhyve



## PaulWebster (Feb 25, 2017)

Not 100% sure where it belongs


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Feb 25, 2017)

I would think Base System:General


----------



## Petr Fischer (Feb 25, 2017)

Also IRC channel #bhyve (freenode).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2017)

Just post your question, if we feel it's in the wrong category we'll move it any way.


----------

